# [RISOLTO] Problemi con la rimozione di nspluginwrapper 1.3.0

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

non riesco a rimuovere una vecchia versione di nspluginwrapper a causa del seguente errore:

```
 * Removing wrapper plugins...

*** glibc detected *** nspluginwrapper: double free or corruption (out): 0x0000000000626ba0 ***
```

Ho cercato in giro ma non sono giunto a soluzione.

Ho pensato che forse l'unica via è quella di rimuovere il pacchetto è farlo manualmente, ma prima ho preferito chiedere qui.

Qualcuno sa come fare?

EDIT: alla fine ho risolto eseguendo questo "script":

```
#! /bin/sh

rm /usr/bin/nspluginplayer                                                   

rm /usr/bin/nspluginwrapper                                                  

rm /usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/npwrapper.so

rm -r /usr/lib64/nspluginwrapper

rm -r /usr/share/doc/nspluginwrapper-1.3.0
```

Poi emerge -C nspluginwrapper non ha dato alcun problema.

----------

## fbcyborg

Io non capisco! Ho di nuovo questo problema con il passaggio dalla versione 1.4.4 alla versione 1.4.4-r1.

Ma che diavolo è?

----------

